# Egg Share @ Bourn Hall Colchester



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone is having egg share at Bourn Hall Colchester? Got first appiontment to see nurse on the 8th June. Be good to chat with other people having treatment there.

xxx


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi LittleHush

I am having treatment at Colchester too. Currently having donor IUI (but if next cycle does not work will probably be moving to IVF and egg sharing).

The staff are all really friendly, approachable and knowledgable - they have been so kind while I've been having treatment.

Good luck for your appointment   .

Love Krissi  xx


----------

